# V&T Convention



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I just attended the annual meeting of the Virginia and Truckee RR Historical Society, and it was a total blast. This isn't a full report, I just wanted to share a few points. I also wanted to generally ask if other folks have these sorts of meets for other RR's, and what they enjoy from them.

The V&TRRHS (www.vtrrhs.org) has this annual conference, and I attended in 2011 and this year. About 95 folks attended the conference this year (in Carson City). Lots of lectures for two days, a banquet, a special train excursion, etc. There was a room to display models, and the array of V&T works were impressive. I brought the V&T flanger model 52 to show. 

It was a real nail-biter for me, bringing the flanger model on the plane -- through security, as carry-on. Lots of prep. But as things turned out, it was easy. 

Anyway, in addition to regular lectures, this year they had a "modeler's workshop" where shorter talks were delivered on particular modeling topics. I gave a talk on researching, modeling and building V&T Flanger 52 (in G gauge). While doing so, I about had a coronary (I don't give public talks ever), but the group was very supportive and appreciative. What a great bunch of folks. And everywhere I turned, I was speaking to some specialist or official who was top dog in one aspect of the (real) V&T or another.

What's cool is that many aficionados of the prototype V&T are also active modelers of the V&T. So at this most official representation of the railroad in its historical sense, the modeling aspect is intimately intertwined. Modeling almost seems to be considered a valued extension of the reality of the railroad.

Other details. The V&T RR excursions were my high points. I also allowed a couple extra days for exploring this region of Nevada (I'm from Maryland, so this is a real treat). Several museums, including the NV State RR Museum in Carson City and (today, after my trip over the Sierra's into California) the CA State RR Museum in Sacramento. I've never been to either (even though I was raised in Modesto CA, go figure.) Anyway, it's been a blast, and I sure hope to do it again. 

OK, that's a hint at the V&T conference. Many, if not most, major RR's have such a historical society. If you have a favorite RR, maybe you should look into yours, because it might add several dimensions to the hobby for you. At least, I know it has for me. And if you're a already member of something like that, perhaps you'd share some of your experiences.

===>Cliffy


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's the V&T's McKeen motor car being driven out of the Carson shop. The action starts at about 1:30.







And, this is the V&T's ("new") #29 doing the runaround passed the passenger cars while on the short "wine and cheese" excursion train into Carson River canyon.






And another drive-by,






This rather lengthy vid is a passenger's eye view of the V&T coming around the horseshoe curve at Gold Hill. This is on the main V&T ride between Carson & Virginia.





 
And though this is a junky vid, it represents my 3rd train ride of the trip, in the cab of #2008 doing the short tourist run from the CA State RR Museum.





 
I'll post some loco pics next.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's some pics of the V&T loco's I had the pleasure of visiting, in the order I saw them.



From the Nevada State RR Museum, the Inyo,










the #27,










the #25,










the Glenbrook (narrow gauge, from the a sister company which ran at Lake Tahoe; proto of the mogul that Bachman just released),










... and the gorgeous McKeen Motor Car #22.



















At Virginia City is housed, in its own special barn and museum, the Dayton #18:










I saw all the above, and a bunch more, on the day just before the conference started. It was a full day!

After teh convention, a few days later at Sacramento in the California State RR Museum, I also saw the Genoa #12,










...the Empire #13,










... and finally the J W Bowker, #21.










The full loco roster can be found here:

http://www.virginiaandtruckee.com/


===>Cliffy


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd also like to post on some of the cars I saw, again in the order I saw them.

This is a tunnel inspection car, which has been converted to an open-air excursion car. I'd like to model its before-conversion state, and eventually model most of the V&T's MOW cars.










A Kimball caboose,










A Kimball coach, check out the painted details.



















There are a number of passenger cars in the NSRM shop in varying states of health, such as this one.










Cars and locos had generally been sold to movie studios, other RR's, etc., but have been slowly returned home. The staff would sure love to restore all of them, but funds are scarce. 

Here's a freight car that has been fully restored, one of the V&T's own inventions if I recall correctly, an "outside-braced" box car. It has openable louvers, for carrying livestock. Would love to model this someday.










This is a car specially designed for hauling bullion and mail. It is now a ticket office in Virginia City for the new V&T excursion trains operating between there and Gold Hill.










Finally, the fully restored no. 16 combine, built in 1874, and housed at the CSRM. Check out the pinstriping at the corner.











===>Cliffy


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Great shots Cliffy. I quite enjoyed my visits out there and seeing all the rolling stock and locos at the museums. Glad you had the chance to also

Jerry


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice Cliff, got some really nice pictures
Dennis


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice Cliff, glad you had a great time.
Chris


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Cool pictures Cliffy.

I'm always amazed at the detail that was incorporated into even the most mundane/practical things. Like the ornate roof painting, or the seat legs. How many passengers are going to look up, or are going to notice the curly cast-iron legs under the seats? But there it is.

I'm really into "old" things (prewar cars, zeppelins, cylinder phonographs, etc) and one of the things I really appreciate about them is this effort to make things both functional and ornamental. Your pictures are a reminder of that. Thanks for sharing them.

P.S. -- what's the solid-rubber-wheeled vehicle on the flatcar in the picture of the outside braced boxcar?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks guys! Yeah, I sure had a blast.

Dan, I agree, they used to make products like works of art. 

That flat car has a (model T?) truck, a gasoline speeder, and a 3-wheeled velocipede.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the McKeen car!


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

the pictures in the first post with pictures arent loading for me. it looks like you had a really good time though!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Nate, thanks for pointing that out. I'm not sure what I did differently, but you're right, it's behaving odd. In case it helps, I added the same pics again as attachments. 

Thanks for viewing,
Cliff


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Great pic's Cliffy


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Alan!


----------

